# 90 CELICA GT PAINT JOB...........



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

bought it cheap with some problems..but most i fixed  

here's the pics........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

first i accessed all the damage..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and scuffed up the dings.........there was more on the other side roof and hatch but i'll save some space


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

used a stud welder on the dents.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

some bodywork


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

look what i found......must have been a quick fix......thick body filler :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i don't like seeing shit like this.................so i sanded it all down


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

after a few studs welded and a few taps of the hammer.........she's getting there


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

some studs in the door


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pretty straight...........ready for filler


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

filler on and sanded..............done in about 3 or 4 coats


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

bodywork on roof


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another shot of how straight it is.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

hatch............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the other side...........notice i shaved the molding holes........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

funny story..........first the hatch hinge broke on me..........then i was unbolting the hatch struts and the hatch fell down on me trapping me in the trunk........ :0 


i did have my cell phone with me but i didn't want anyone to know i was in there for fear of being called some names.....so after 5 minutes of thinking.......i pushed the back seat forward and climbed through the 6-8 inch opening and jumped out the side :uh: thank god i had the garage door closed or the whole world would have seen it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

little welding and grinding it looks like new again................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

fender getting there...............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

rust................ :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

more rust............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and more.......... :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

will it ever stop :uh: ...................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

getting it ready..................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

patch started........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

some kitty hair..................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

filler work done..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

had to post this........the neighbor taking down his christmas lights..........

i failed to take the picture fast enough when he was at the trees highest point......he started to climb down after he saw his kid trying to climb up :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

other side done....................


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

underneath getting there.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's as far as i am so far.........i still need to da the car with 180............

i will update this page as soon as it's in primer........


i ordered the paint today it will be the kirker kit for $184 shipped to my door........


whoever i talked to he was cool as fuck and i will be ordering from them again......

the kits price will go up $20 starting the first just so everyone knows...........


oh and the color will be BLACK of course :biggrin: 


for the sanding i used alot of elbow grease and electric tools and only used the compressor to blow off the dust.........total backyard but in a garage :biggrin:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

are you using the kirker clear or leaving it single stage?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

kirker clear........got it all today i will be priming it this weekend probably.........


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

looking good


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks it's getting there right now it's raining out.....the damn weather is close to 60 :uh: 


and i got medium reducer..........damn i want 70


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

just an update suppose to be 68 degrees today i was sick over the weekend with a BAD toothache gotta go to the dentist soon :uh: 


i will be taping the celica up and shooting the primer tomorrow........


will have pics when the primer is on be patient i am a one man operation and i have other things going on too :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

lookin good....


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 17 2006, 12:50 PM~5260161
> *funny story..........first the hatch hinge broke on me..........then i was unbolting the hatch struts and the hatch fell down on me trapping me in the trunk........ :0
> i did have my cell phone with me but i didn't want anyone to know i was in there for fear of being called some names.....so after 5 minutes of thinking.......i pushed the back seat forward and climbed through the 6-8 inch opening and jumped out the side :uh:   thank god i had the garage door closed or the whole world would have seen it
> *



You idiot!!! :twak: 

lol Just kidding, and don't feel bad.......a couple months ago I locked myself in my bro's 63, I allready knew the window switches didn't work, but nobody told me that the inner door handles didn't work eather. It was the first day I worked on it outside, but it was looking like rain so I hopped in it and drove into the gorage......then I tryed opening the door :0 :banghead: :uh: 

I had no cell on me nor did the horn of the car work, but It still only took me 5 min to get out too :biggrin: .......cuz thats when my little bro came in and started laughing :uh: 

Any way......

Great progress on the toyota :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks the car is getting there.....i'm too damn picky even for daily's i keep finding small and i mean small rust spots..........

i knew i should not have taken the magnifying glass out :uh: 

anyways i will be taping it up this week yesterday it was 70 degrees out the weather was great i did some work but i had to take the wife to get her hair done  


today it's 55 degrees :uh: tomorrow might be the same so as soon as the weather is better i will be getting at it............



oh yeah and i'm spraying it in the backyard :biggrin: 



oha nd thanks for all the comments so far sorry to leave everyone hanging........but i need warm weather


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

THAT SUMBITCH HAS MORE RUST THAN AN ANTIQUE AROUND HERE :biggrin: AND WHATS ALL THAT WHITE STUFF AROUND IT :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

lol


snow??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another update........WITH NO PICS :biggrin: 



car is ready for primer and i will be spraying it by the weekend for sure..........


just playing it by the weather and wind (mother nature is bipolar here)........big factors for backyarding :biggrin:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

good luck


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

You should see the 90 Celica that i used to have -- Looked like a Mini Supra !!!!

I had molded the entire rear section & cut Oval sections out on each side to house upside down & backwards Prelude tailights !!!!!!! Looked like small supra lights ..

I also welded up the stock headlights & molded the front to accept Pontiac sunfore headlights - KInda looked supra like..........

Full molded body kit witha somewhat ricer style paintjob ....not bad but traded it right after for a 76 grand prix


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

send me some pics of that 90 celica  


update on todays weather it's suppose to be 70 with wind :uh: 

right now it's 51 with wind :angry: :angry: 


if it's too windy i might just shoot it in the garage  


i had a fuckin dream i was reading something on the internet that the paint companies were going to shut down the garage painting operations...........that's what it was called in my dream..........

IN A WEEK 


so i woke up scared as hell with a TON of motivation :biggrin: 




this car will primer on it by the weekend


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

update..........


everything but the fender and hood is primed..........


i tried kirkers primer today and all i can say is DAMN i love it...........it flattened out so nice in a matter of minutes................i still have about a 1/4 to a half gallon left :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what's the damn deal with the pics :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

how are you posting pics?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking better


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I take it your planning for new wheels and tires? :biggrin:

It's getting there...

will this be a single stage black?


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking good bro...... I am in Michigan so I know how the weather messes with you. Great job..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 2 2006, 11:35 AM~5355365
> *I take it your planning for new wheels and tires?  :biggrin:
> 
> It's getting there...
> ...




yep this one is going to be sitting on some new rims and tires :biggrin: 




nope not single stage kirker base clear...........

with some blue pearl in the black to give it a little kick..........or maybe some blue ice pearl............hmmmmmmmmmmmmm




the weather wouldn't cooperate with me so i had to spray in the garage...oh well


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 2 2006, 01:43 PM~5355590
> *Looking good bro...... I am in Michigan so I know how the weather messes with you. Great job..
> *



yeah the weather is real shitty now.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

update no pics again though :biggrin: 


been wetsanding the primer and i have to say this shit sands like butter.........wetsanding that is.......i didn't care for the way it dry sanded??? it was like chalk


will probably be painting it this weekend..........


not much time this week got other toys to play with :biggrin:


----------



## whitepac2 (May 2, 2006)

:cheesy: came out nice


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

are u block sanding it?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wetsanding it.........


i block sanded it before the primer..........don't worry it's straight...........


i wanted to block sand it after the primer with 320 for the base and clear but it sanded like shit with dry paper..........

we'll see when the black is on :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@May 2 2006, 02:33 AM~5352396
> *how are you posting pics?
> *




lol i'm uploading them on photobucket and then posting the image properties here


----------



## evilimp (May 4, 2006)

Looks like it is coming along very well I also live in Wis the weather sucks right now alway 50 degrees one day and 70 the next can you tell me were you got your paint kit I am doing a 99 ranger that I have to do a full paintjob on I normaly use feather fill primer from evercoat but its super expensive.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thats a lot of work for a Toyota. You have done a really nice job though. What color will it be?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evilimp_@May 4 2006, 07:27 AM~5367123
> *Looks like it is coming along very well I also live in Wis the weather sucks right now alway 50 degrees one day and 70 the next can you tell me were you got your paint kit I am doing a 99 ranger that I have to do a full paintjob on I normaly use feather fill primer from evercoat but its super expensive.
> *




th kit i bought from smartshoppersinc on here


http://www.smartshoppersinc.com

$200 shipped to my door


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 4 2006, 04:47 PM~5368380
> *Thats a lot of work for a Toyota. You have done a really nice job though. What color will it be?
> *




i know it's alot of work my wife told me that too........but there's something in me that just will not do anything the "wrong or fast" way :uh: 



anywayz she said i don't want nothing special no flakes, candies,pearls,patterns,etc.  



it's probably going to be black i WANTED to through some blue ice in there but she don't want it.......oh well........

i might just shoot a test panel and talk her into it


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

DAmn I just found this topic, I wish I could see the pics that started on May 1st :angry: But the pics i did see show some good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 4 2006, 11:40 AM~5368655
> *i know it's alot of work my wife  told me that too........but there's something in me that just will not do anything the "wrong or fast" way :uh:
> anywayz  she said i don't want nothing special no flakes, candies,pearls,patterns,etc.
> it's probably going to be black i WANTED to through some blue ice in there but she don't want it.......oh well........
> ...


At this stage you might as well. I mean hell you spent all that time on the body work might as well top it off with a custom paint job too. 

Anyone can have a stock paint job. Give your wife the gift of kandy. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 5 2006, 11:48 AM~5373862
> *At this stage you might as well. I mean hell you spent all that time on the body work might as well top it off with a custom paint job too.
> 
> Anyone can have a stock paint job. Give your wife the gift of kandy.  :biggrin:
> *




i wish she would let me...........

i will shoot a test panel and take a pic. the weather is fuckin 52 degrees again......... :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@May 5 2006, 06:29 AM~5372946
> *DAmn I just found this topic, I wish I could see the pics that started on May 1st  :angry:  But the pics i did see show some good work homie  :biggrin:
> *




which pics can't you see???


i will upload them somewhere for you


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

any updates?


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 6 2006, 10:11 AM~5380868
> *which pics can't you see???
> i will upload them somewhere for you
> *



If you use imageshack i ca see them :biggrin: ..photobucket i cant see them :angry:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lookin good man....... :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@May 11 2006, 12:07 AM~5404673
> *any updates?
> *



soon it should be sprayed this weekend............


right now it is 48 with real high winds :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


here's teh link for the photos in case you can't see them

http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f221/SWITCHCRAFT/


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

man wisconsin must have real shitty weather, Im finally in the 70's bout I dunno for how long


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i don't get it at all...........it is usually warm here by now.........


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

I just ordered my kit from smart shoppers, sux that it went up in price, still not a bad deal though, quick question, did you use there epoxy primer before the 2k?


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

Gah. I was hoping you had the paint fininshed. 

Cool to see something other than Chevies. I had one of these a couple years ago. I'm interested to see the end result.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 11 2006, 01:11 PM~5410430
> *i don't get it at all...........it is usually warm here by now.........
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Man I'm having the opesit problem here.......it whent form steady temps in the high 50's and low 60's to 100+ :0 in just 3 weeks!!

I can only paint at night when it drops to a perfect 70  ........ but the bugs are a big problem now :uh: 

Not sure whats up with mothernature, but damn, when she decides to be a bitch.... she goes all the way......... no wonder there is no "fathernature"


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 19 2006, 02:31 AM~5454103
> *Man I'm having the opesit problem here.......it whent form steady temps in the high 50's and low 60's to 100+ :0  in just 3 weeks!!
> 
> I can only paint at night when it drops to a perfect 70  ........ but the bugs are a big problem now :uh:
> ...



ha ha that shit's crazy 100 holy shit...........

suppose to be warm tomorrow and sunday but i am busy so i will spray sunday for sure........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@May 18 2006, 09:52 PM~5452376
> *I just ordered my kit from smart shoppers, sux that it went up in price, still not a bad deal though, quick question, did you use there epoxy primer before the 2k?
> *




yeah everything is kirker start to finish kit.........


just another note..........


i said this stuff sanded bad when dry sanding but i sanded a little a couple of days later dry to see if it sanded better and MAN what a difference.......when fully cured this shit sands like butter even dry  i love it................






i will spray the car this sunday after a few sprayouts and i will take some pics too


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Kool keep us posted!!


----------



## Delo93 (Mar 31, 2005)

> *I just ordered my kit from smart shoppers, sux that it went up in price, still not a bad deal though, quick question, did you use there epoxy primer before the 2k? *


I was reading on kirker's website that the new epoxy primer they came out w/ cant be sprayed directly on bare metal.... so whats the point.... by the way i'm going to order that same paint kit in about a week or two, i'll be sure to post pics


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@May 19 2006, 06:55 PM~5457831
> *I was reading on kirker's website that the new epoxy primer they came out w/ cant be sprayed directly on bare metal.... so whats the point....  by the way i'm going to order that same paint kit in about a week or two, i'll be sure to post pics
> *




sorry about your question i did not see it but no i didn't use the epoxy before the 2k.........


not needed.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Delo93_@May 19 2006, 06:55 PM~5457831
> *I was reading on kirker's website that the new epoxy primer they came out w/ cant be sprayed directly on bare metal.... so whats the point....  by the way i'm going to order that same paint kit in about a week or two, i'll be sure to post pics
> *




most epoxies can be sprayed directly to metal eliminating the need for etching primer


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

just an update..........




did a sprayout..black with blue pearl......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

sprayed some small parts........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

tried the devilibiss bag system


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

more small parts........sprayed OUTSIDE


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another..........


car is only based in black right now i finished spraying at 3:00 yesterday I am going to go shoot the pearl and clear around 1:00 today 

I would have shot it all in one day but I was busy as hell


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

FUCKIN WEATHER!! :angry: 

yesterday it was 70-75 degrees with sun 


today it's 60 with no sun and wind :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


i'm really getting sick of wisconsin :uh: 


fuck it though i'm gonna spray it anyway with some help from the bullet heater :biggrin:


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks good , what pressure did you use to shoot the paint with


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

that looks real good with the blue pearl in it


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@May 18 2006, 06:31 PM~5454103
> *Man I'm having the opesit problem here.......it whent form steady temps in the high 50's and low 60's to 100+ :0  in just 3 weeks!!
> 
> I can only paint at night when it drops to a perfect 70  ........ but the bugs are a big problem now :uh:
> ...


haimagine living in FL.its close to 100 during the day then perfect at night but swarms of bugs :angry:


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@May 24 2006, 10:41 AM~5487656
> *Looks good , what pressure did you use to shoot the paint with
> *


i think you go 40 or 50 i usually ask the store i buy the paint from


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

That blue pearl looks a bit sparkly.......is it ice pearl?

by the way.......glad to see that you decided to kick it up a notch from just a basic black :thumbsup: ..........but, does you wife know? :0


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ok i'll answer a few questions...........


i shot the base at 30 psi.......

and the clear at 35 psi...........


and yes mi estilo the wife does know i showed her the sample and she loved it  



those pics are just the black base..........


these pics are the base with pearl added and cleared...........


the pearl is ppg prl 92 frost blue pearl........but it sure looks like ice pearl  probably because of the black base.........



i sprayed the pearl in the first coat of kirker clear.......i don't dust the pearl when i shoot i lay a nice even medium/wet coat so i can see how the pearl lays ( i know some other people do it different this is just how i like to do it)



then i cleared it with 3 coats of clear.........



i still have to shoot the doors hatch,hood, and fender, i would have shot it all at once but there was no more room in the garage  


anyways here are the pics...........so far i have to say i LIKE kirker products alot......the clear is a little thick though but after a while you get used to it......i got a little orange peel NOT MUCH but NO RUNS............




here's some pics of the bodywork area on the quarters


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:biggrin: 


i'll take some more pics when i roll it out in the sun so you guys can see the pearl........if we ever get any sun :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's it for now until i get the new pics...........this weekend is suppose to be nice


i will have the car put together and finished by next week sometime........

this is all KIRKER paint and i want this paint to bake good before i start messing with it..........time will tell but so far i am sold on it


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

sun pics will be taken today..............



75 degrees out now with sun :0 :0 :0   



can't spray anyhting today though the wife has off so we need to look at some houses


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Is that an M1-G that your painting with?

thats a great gun :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yes i love that gun........


i just bought a 1.2 and 1.3 tip for it also.........tried it out but i still need to play with these tips a little..........


the main thing i noticed with the 1.2 is..........i couldn't get a big enough pattern.....about 4 inches  .........so i switched back to the 1.4


but i will be spraying the doors and some other parts today so i will try them out again


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

looks real nice.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

thanks i didn't get a chance to spray yesterday but will today it is 76 now!!!!




i took pics of the car out in the sun but the pearl doesn't show up too good yet maybe after i cut and buff it...........

teh clear turned out a bit pealy but i got no runs so i'm happy like i said kirker is real new to me i need to play with it some more.........

whne i shoot the next parts though i shouldn't have too much of a problem because it is alot warmer out than before and it matches the reducers and hardeners perfectly


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

shot the doors and rear bumper and rear bumper trim......

just need to shoot the hatch,hood, and fender..........

they needed LOTS of love :uh: (bodywork)

this is just base no clear or pearl yet.....just to give you idea of the setup.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

pearl and clear added.........


ALOT of overspray in the air cuz the damn bugs started to come out so i had to shut the garage door....killed my ventilation :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

closeup of the pearl...........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what's this :0 .........



BLACK CHERRY


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

assembled and in the sun..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

another in the sun..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i know it's not a lowrider but i got the flake bug............ :biggrin:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

You know, my lawn tractor might look good in that flake, how'd you do it? I already can see its a black base....

Just red flakes in the clear or is there some candy in that also?? what flake size??

Celica is looking good. Hope my Corolla(91) turns out as good. Will be Kirker also (platinum silver)


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

the toy is black base........


red micro flake (not mini) mixed into regular clear two coats...........i don't use intercoat clear.then 2 coats straight clear


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

so you got outside pics of the toy but not of the celica :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jun 5 2006, 07:52 AM~5553692
> *another in the sun..........
> 
> 
> ...




dammit shane u just gave me a million ideas for my kids toys now.......DAMN YOU.....lol ...jk


that lil jeep looks tight u gunna bring it too sum car shows.lol.......prolly beat half the cars around here....................lmao


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

probably beat ALL the cars around here.....that's the sad thing


but no not to the shows i got some other shit for those judges.........NEXT YEAR for sure


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 6 2006, 01:51 AM~5557269
> *so you got outside pics of the toy but not of the celica  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




the celica really just looks black the sun's gotta be blazin in order to see the pearl.......


i'll get some in the sun after i cut and buff it........i got buff another car before i get his one done though.........


the wife likes it........says it's not too much and i think it's not enough pearl


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

also as a side note............



i sprayed the buff primer from kirker and got total coverage with black basecoat with 2-3 coats..............


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

today or tomorrow i will get the paint done.......


it's suppose to rain today and i've been batttling with a toothache from hell.......


not much sleep these last 2 days


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

all painted now.....

had to make a repair because i missed this in the bodywork process.........

nothing a little color blend wouldn't cure


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

fender.........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

decklid.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

wipers and cowl........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

hood.......... pics a bit blurry......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

mirrors........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

one pic left......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

everything..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

that's it for now i still have to put the car back together be patient i have other stuff i am playing around with.........


i will have a new topic about a repainted helmet using kirker candy......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

no pics yet maybe a couple of days.........


i am taking my door apart on the saturn to change the window regulator......what a pain in the ass i gotta remove the outer door skin AND the innner door panel,and door glass :uh:


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Some things just shouldn't be rushed....... I leanred that the hard way........ again :uh:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

yeah i rushed one time with sealer and put in the wrong hardener once.......it pretty much sucked....thank god i usually shoot the test pattern and small stuff before i shoot the big parts though


----------

